# Please help cannot run Driver Parallel Lines



## NoPost (May 14, 2011)

I cannot run Driver Parallel lines, when I run it I get the following error

Failed to create DirectX, No supported display adapter present

Now I've checked the DxDiag and as far as I saw there were no problems with anything when I checked.

I'm pretty sure I have the right requirements and when this game installed it installed DirectX9 Restributables.. so maybe the problem is I have a higher version of DirectX and its trying to run that instead of 9 well I tried download DirectX9 and that didn't help, but what I think its doing is trying to run 9 when I have 11 installed so how do I uninstall 11 or whatever and install 9??

Please help me I really wanna play this game, I've had it on PS2, but the disk doesn't run so I got it for PC and now I can't even play it on PC :sigh:

Chip Specs..











Well SPECS are BELOW, thats just the Chip specs onset board FYI :normal:











here is a screenshot of the problem in action.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Driver Parallel Lines needs a GPU that supports Shader 1.1 and DirectX 9.0c.

Your onboard Intel G33/G31 Express chipset supports Shader Model 2.0 and DirectX 9, so your computer meets the game's minimum graphics requirements.

Download and install the latest chipset drivers from Intel's website, then reboot and try the game again. You don't need to uninstall DX11, just install DX9.0c and reboot.


----------



## NoPost (May 14, 2011)

Thank you so much mate I'm glad it is supported  this is so great I'll do what you said and check back and tell if it works!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Your Intel graphics should be supported, but there's no guarantee with onboard/integrated graphics. Not all games fully support them, so updating the chipset drivers is the best way to find out.


----------



## NoPost (May 14, 2011)

my chipset version is 8.15.10.1912

A customized computer manufacturer driver is installed on your computer. The Intel Driver Update Utility is not able to update the driver. Installing a generic Intel driver instead of the customized computer manufacturer driver may cause technical issues. Contact your computer manufacturer for the latest driver for your computer.

does that mean I cannot update it and it won't run what part should I update everything?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you've got a laptop (Dell, Acer, HP, etc), download the chipset drivers (graphics/GPU) from their website instead of Intel's.


----------



## NoPost (May 14, 2011)

Ok how do I find the name of my Hp computer (Product name)

I tried to detect it but it didn't detect it..

Yes its a dum question but I'm tired today :sigh:

like is the name inscribed on thee back of the pc box or no?


----------



## NoPost (May 14, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## NoPost (May 14, 2011)

looks like I wont be able to play this 

I found the right update for chipset but it says the update did not install successfully

Original Intel Graphics Driver HP Pavilion p6120t CTO Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

:4-dontkno


----------



## firebird77 (Feb 8, 2012)

I am running a AMD Athlon 2.1 Ghz, 4 GBs of ram, 2GB ATI Radeon Graphics on my notebook and Intel Core 2 Quad 2.8 GHZ, 6 GBs of Ram, 512 MB Nvidia GForce 9800 GT on my Desktop, Both are running windows 7 SP1. All I did was download the Driver Parallel Lines v1.0 Proper Working No DVD Fix patch from gameburnworld.com, extracted with winrar and pasted the .exe file into the game folder and started playing.


----------

